
Kevin Rose: Five tech predictions for 2016 - ncw96
https://medium.com/@kevinrose/five-tech-predictions-for-2016-d1435d9423b4#.irzcqivec
======
mentos
Halo 1 got people to buy an Xbox. I think there could be a killer game that
could do the same for VR. I'm holding out hope for Eve Valkerie but we'll see
if it has the lasting appeal

------
iaw
Does Kevin Rose have a history of making accurate predictions about the valley
outside of his success with digg?

~~~
byg80
He didn't predict Digg would fall hard in such a short time.

